# Chic I51 - Mega Bucks so Where's My Toast?



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

Initial impressions...

Had the van since Wednesday and headed for Vanbitz down the M6/M5 Sunday. She drove like a dream apart from a few niggly rattles.

Watched the GP yesterday with the installed sat dish/TV, great! First problem then arose when later attempts to watch a programme failed. Just couldn't get it to play. Tried again this evening with the same result however the problem was eventually solved by a judicious slap on the side of the Sky box!

Second problem found is with the Alde heating system. I do not know where its temperature sensor is but, for example the Alde control box will show a temp of 24.5 whereas the Carthago control box (and Nautic Kit) shows the temp at 15. The result is the heating will not kick-in even though it is turning nippy. OK, the way round it is to push up the required temp setting to over 24.5 instead of a comfy 20-22 range. Not ideal but wow the overall heating is superb.

Final niggle is a lack of toast! Lunch today was boiled eggs with intended attendant soldiers. Nope! Although the TEC tower oven selection worked fine and the three ring burners were also fine, attempts to use the TEC grill mode failed. Initially it ignited fine but it would not stay on when I released the knob. Eventually it stayed on when the knob was released but after a few mins it just went out. It then took ages to get it re-lit but again after a short while it went out again. Gas supply was not the problem so I don't know what the cause is.

I know these are only minor little niggles and our overall satisfaction level with the motorhome is sky high, but after the long wait and the megabucks price tag a few slices of toast would have been nice.

I like toast.....


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

What one needs is one of these: 

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...0001151&langId=-1&searchTerms=camping+toaster

I have toast and marmalade every day, and for one or two slices perfect.

Bob.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi shackman,

pleased you are enjoying the new van, even though you have minor niggles  

The sky box! they can freeze or fail, just take the card out if you have one fitted, unplug it completely and leave it about a minute, then plug it back in and wait until it does it's thing - searching etc - then replace card if fitted, it resets the box and should be no problem afterwards.

As for the toast, Bob has linked what I use and they are very good for toasting, better than any grill I have used on any motorhome we've had, but you should return the motorhome to the dealer as your grill is not working as it should, yes you need to hold the button a while to get it warmed up, but when lit, it should stay lit until you switch it off.

Good luck and enjoy your new motorhome.

Rob


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

We find the same with the Alde temperature sensors. We find that a setting of 24 on the Alde control box gives us a comfortable temp. And, while travelling, we wind it up to 28 half hour before stopping to get the engine to heat radiators and water. This is a wonderful feature.

I don't know where the actual Alde and Carthago sensors are - but would like to know. The side seat by the door has the switch for the engine preheat (if fitted) and beside this is a 2cm dia 'thing'. This is the Carthago control box internal temperature sensor. (Blow on it and watch the temp). But have not found where the Alde sensor is.

We have the Webasto diesel heater fitted, which at first we thought a bit of an expensive white elephant (our choice). But here in Spain, where 6amp elec is often the case, it is coming into its own. Half an hour in the morning brings the temp up, so that the Alde, running on 1Kw, can then take over and maintain. Its brilliant, and I would recommend it to anyone who is not always going to be connected to CC 13amp supply. It conserves our gas, and, as many of you will know, lpg refills are not so easy in Spain.

Graham


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 17, 2008)

*Alde/Satelitte/Grill problems on Carthago*

Some thoughts on above:
1. Alde have a method of aligning the temp on their panel with the ambient temp. Look in the DVD sent with the Carthago
2. It might be the scart cable on Sky box loosening with travel. Check on back of Sky box. Failing that it could be loose, down at the bottom of the TV. Get Lowdhams to fix
3. Do not expect dealer to fix oven. Dometic come out to you direct and there is a number for them in your docs

All the best


----------

